# Chinese Shrimp Food Label Translation



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey wondering if anyone knows anything about this shrimp food and if it's any good? I have no idea what the description says but I got it for free and was wondering what it's all about lol
Thanks for your help!


----------

